# Taking my cats back to the UK from Dubai??



## tinks_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I need some advise on transporting my two cats back to the UK. I have had a quote from Dubai Cattery and Kennels and it was around 10,000 dhs. Is this good or could i get it cheaper?

I know it is cheaper if i were to do everything myself but id rather have someone do it for me!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

tinks_87 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need some advise on transporting my two cats back to the UK. I have had a quote from Dubai Cattery and Kennels and it was around 10,000 dhs. Is this good or could i get it cheaper?
> 
> I know it is cheaper if i were to do everything myself but id rather have someone do it for me!


Well the quote to bring cat out was only £950 so guess about right?


----------

